# New Luray Info



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just letting you guys who are new to this campground know one little thing.

This campground is really great, BUT they are in the mountains and are sloped quite a bit so make sure to have plenty of leveling equipment when you get there. We had to borrow cinder blocks last year from the campground because we were taken by surprise.

Also, I checked the weather and it is expected to be in the high 80's to 90's while we are there. Throw a fan or two in the outback to stir up a breeze while you are sitting outside.

Make sure your teens have flashlights for some flashlight tag and that everyone comes with a super soaker. I have a feeling we could have a gun battle and you don't want to be unarmed!

Drive safe everyone and we will see you all soon.

Darlene

*** If anyone has an EZ up tent that they can throw in the camper, bring it just in case we have rain on Friday, we will have shelter for our meet and greet.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

D

Thanks for the update. I will put the tent in the TV today so I won't forget.
We can't wait to get going it's been about 6 weeks since our last outing.

Will


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Darlene.........OB's almost packed, we'll be ready to roll in the morning!

Jake will be thrilled to hear about impending super soaker battle, we've had a few of those the last couple of days!

See you all later in the week, Ali


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well Darlene
We have the big one we had the food under for the Hershey rally and a smaller ez-up
Let me know if you want me to bring either or both

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Well Darlene
> We have the big one we had the food under for the Hershey rally and a smaller ez-up
> Let me know if you want me to bring either or both
> 
> Don


Don, just take a look at the weather later in the week and see what things look like. The campground said we could use the theater for our potluck on Sat night, but the only problem with that is we have to be out by 6:30 in order for them to set up for the dance that night. With people going on a 3-4 hour tubing tour at noon, that doesn't give them much time to drive back to the campground, shower and get their food ready for the dinner by 5pm. If we have enough tents we could just go under shelter in the open field and have our dinner at 6:30 instead of 5:30 giving everyone an extra hour of prep time. I think we should shoot for bringing shelters that could be used Friday evening as well since it looks like it's going to be hot. What do you think?

Darlene


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have an E-Z Up we can bring. And kids that love water fights. Maybe if anyone has some big plastic buckets, they should be brought for easy water gun fill ups? I'm sure I have at least one. They had an organized water gun fight one time when we were at this campground and that's what they did.

Jessica

PS: Darlene, PM me if you want me to bring anything for Friday night! (I'm not very good about using the phone)


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll bring my EZ up, too. Thanks for the tip about leveling blocks.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Super Soakers check









Lookout Steve









John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> We have an E-Z Up we can bring. And kids that love water fights. Maybe if anyone has some big plastic buckets, they should be brought for easy water gun fill ups? I'm sure I have at least one. They had an organized water gun fight one time when we were at this campground and that's what they did.
> 
> Jessica
> 
> PS: Darlene, PM me if you want me to bring anything for Friday night! (I'm not very good about using the phone)


Jessica, 
I just really don't have much time to go back and forth over the internet waiting for responses and then sending info back when I can handle things within minutes over the phone. I have a busy catering business and work at least 14 hours a day. I get most of my work done by phone while I am driving between jobs and while I am shopping for food. Don't worry about it. I will just handle things and maybe we can put a bucket out for contributions.

Darlene


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Jessica,
> I just really don't have much time to go back and forth over the internet waiting for responses and then sending info back when I can handle things within minutes over the phone. I have a busy catering business and work at least 14 hours a day. Darlene


Ok. Sorry.









Jessica


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Very unlevel site, mmm, you just made my dhs day,, he hates trying to level up in an unlevel area..Should I tell him or not? well, I will tell him to bring extra stuff.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

brenda said:


> Very unlevel site, mmm, you just made my dhs day,, he hates trying to level up in an unlevel area..Should I tell him or not? well, I will tell him to bring extra stuff.


Most of the site are pull throughs. They are pretty lever, left to right. You just may need some extra blocks on the tongue to get you level front to back.

No reason for anyone to get alarmed. It was just a friendly reminder to have extra materials.

See everyone in a few days!

Tim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I also have an E-Z Up that I will bring along. We will not be there in time to use it Fri, but I like the idea of having them just in case for Saturday.

Good idea on the fans.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

EZ-UP and 11x13 screen enclosure will be in the camper.

Can't wait to see you all.

Phil


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> You just may need some extra blocks on the tongue to get you level front to back.
> 
> See everyone in a few days!
> 
> Tim


and to prevent unwanted rolling of the trailer!! Hopefully Gary won't have any problems, now that he has a 5th wheel!!

I just bought some 2 X 6's today at Home Depot to make some dividers for my toolbox. I'll bring along any extra pieces I have left over.

Doug

I will also be bringing some RV "stuff" for free if anyone wants them. I have a brand new Hydraflush, and a black tank "wand" that were given to me, but I don't need them with my new trailer. I also will be bringing new bottles of rubber roof cleaner and protectant if anyone wants. Our trailer has a fibreglas roof, so I don't need these either.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I could take a few things someone could use.

Tow mirrors for a 99-06 chevy/gmc/truck/suv manual slide type===make an offer

2-14" nanco tires low miles should have sent them back on the recall but free if you want them as spares.
(I know Tim could have used one last year)

Sorry already sold the Hensley

John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Just checking in!! I've been absolutely consumed with work for the last 2-3 weeks and am now comfortable that everything I was supposed to do is done and we can go to Luray. Yeahhhh! We are really looking forward to the trip and seeing everyone from the Va Beach Rally again and some new faces. I'll bring the Sherline scale in case anyone wants to check their tongue weights.
david


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats great I would love to know the real weight of mine.

John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm afraid to know what I've got especially this weekend. I think I am hauling everything except the kitchen sink. I should be overweight on the way up and fine on the way home after I give away all the mess I have in the camper.

Darlene


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

All packed up and heading out this morning. Looking foward to seeing & greeting the new friends we have yet to meet







.

Here's wishing everyone attending a safe and pleasant jurney







, and we'll see ya there.









outbacknjack crew


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm trying to shoot for leaving Thursday around 2pm but We have been so busy that I thing Thursday is going to turn into packing day and that would leave me pulling out at 5am on Friday.If I have to leave on Friday Fuel mileage is going to suffer









John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I'm trying to shoot for leaving Thursday around 2pm but We have been so busy that I thing Thursday is going to turn into packing day and that would leave me pulling out at 5am on Friday.If I have to leave on Friday Fuel mileage is going to suffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pulling out in the morning. I don't know if I will have everything done before I leave or not, but if I have to I will clean the camper and do my grocery shopping in Luray. I can't wait to get out of here! Hope you get it all done Travis.

Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We should be pulling out around 9am so we should be there between 2-3....

Everyone drive safe!!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I am shooting to be out by 10 so that we can be there by 2 also.

Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I wish I could leave at 10 and be there at 2. Lets see I would have to be going about 125mph towing and not stopping for anything..................................







.......................No not gonna do it. I think we are going to make it out of here by 3pm and stop somewhere before dark for the night. DW doesn't like the marathon treks anymore. I don't know why she sleeps I drive.

John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We're all hooked up and ready to hit the road. We should be under way in a few minutes. We're stopping over at the Allentown, PA KOA. We should arrive in Luray Friday morning. 600 miles is a little far for one shot. We did last summer to Niagara, but I'm older now, and hopefully wiser.

See ya tomorrow,

Steve


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, We can't leave until 3:30 tomorrow









The good news is I dropped tha camper off there a few weeks ago. The CG called last night to ask if I wanted them to move it over to the site for me.









Now, If they can only figure out my sidewinder pin box and sucessfully hook up to it with the 'wedge' adjusted to my hitch









See ya Fri night!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hoping to leave Fri around noon.

Will


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

YaHooo
The DW got Friday off...........I have a 1/2night shift tonight (till 3am) so we should be on the road no later than noon Friday. See everyone FRIDAY afternoon.

MK


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We are outa here tomorrow morning!! Gonna have to sedate myself to keep from getting up at 0600.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Leaving in the morning, should be their by if not before noon. Hooked up and ready to roll.....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Many thanks to Darlene for all her hard work and organizing everything day trips,food, nametags,signs coming to greet everyone when they got in.

Outbacks everywhere you looks two rows worth

Looks to be a great weekend

John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey everyone we made it home safely, and once again we had a blast. That campground is great Ty & I both give it high marks!!

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are back too with mountains of laundry to do. (not quite as beautiful as those mountains in Luray, huh?) Thank you everyone for coming. We hope to see you all again there next year.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We are home safe and sound, Kernfour, Thurston and us traveled most of the way home together
Had a great time and great to see old friends again
And nice to finally meet new ones as well
P.S. only had about a gallon of the Birch Beer left over









Don
Will post pics as soon as I get a chance


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey everyone,
We are home safe and sound. It was nice to be able to put real names (and faces) to the screen names. I took some pictures of the exciting














toob trip. Will post them shortly. WE had a great time. Thanks to everyone who made this a successful rally. 
david and linda


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Arived back in PA all safe and sound. The DW and I talked all the way back about what an amazing experience and great time we had at our first rally. We can"t wait to attend another one







and would like to say a big thanks to everyone !


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We made it back safe and sound....

The Outback is wash, cleaned and emptied out....all ready for the next trip!!!!

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad to hear everybody had a good time.

Gary, you need to borrow my Outback next time. I usually wait a day or two to clean it up.

Leon


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey where did everyone go. This place is a ghost town now. Had a great time and we don't want to head back but we are pulling out in the morning for the LONG ride back. Poor Yogi did you have to soak him and the poor people on the hayride









Where there was two rows of Outbacks there is only sewforfun, Steve,and us









Thanks again to Darlene









And to her husband for the Dodge mod no more blasting horn Thanks

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Home Everyone!! 
Where are all the Rally Photos?







48hr rule ..... C'mon people







I'm waiting ....









Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Welcome Home Everyone!!
> Where are all the Rally Photos?
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is that most of those pictures that will be coming will be of drowned rats! I think the entire campground probably has pictures of our group! I think we can safely say we were the ones that were having the most fun.

By the way,we lost our camera at my son's high school graduation, so we are relying on some of you guys to send us some good pictures.

Oh, and Tami; I sent your yard sign with Kern4 and Thurston along with a rally booklet so that you would have something since you couldn't attend.

Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think that anyone got a picture of it BUT.......I built a CAMPFIRE!!!! Real flames and no smoke!!!! So Judi.....I proved it....I CAN BUILD A CAMPFIRE!!!!

As bad as the gnats were, we wish it had been more smokey though!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Welcome Home Everyone!!
> Where are all the Rally Photos?
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is that most of those pictures that will be coming will be of drowned rats! I think the entire campground probably has pictures of our group! I think we can safely say we were the ones that were having the most fun.

By the way,we lost our camera at my son's high school graduation, so we are relying on some of you guys to send us some good pictures.

Oh, and Tami; I sent your yard sign with Kern4 and Thurston along with a rally booklet so that you would have something since you couldn't attend.

Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks Darlene,









Let me know how much do I owe you, & I will send you the money?

Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Welcome Home Everyone!!
> Where are all the Rally Photos?
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is that most of those pictures that will be coming will be of drowned rats! I think the entire campground probably has pictures of our group! I think we can safely say we were the ones that were having the most fun.

By the way,we lost our camera at my son's high school graduation, so we are relying on some of you guys to send us some good pictures.

Oh, and Tami; I sent your yard sign with Kern4 and Thurston along with a rally booklet so that you would have something since you couldn't attend.

Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks Darlene,









Let me know how much do I owe you, & I will send you the money?

Tami
[/quote]

Tami, 
That is very nice of you. All the expense I went to for the rally was purely my choice. I don't expect anything for it. The signs only cost me a little over a dollar and the rest was time. It isn't fancy at all. Just a little something to make you feel a part of it since you had to miss it.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Are you sure? What about the booklets, they must have cost a lot more?

Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Are you sure? What about the booklets, they must have cost a lot more?
> 
> Tami


The booklets were about $100.00 not counting paper, but again it was my choice to do all the things that I did because I know what it feels like to be at a rally and not know anyone, so I thought the booklets might make all the new ones or ones we hadn't met yet get to know the "core" group. My reward is seeing all the kids running together by late the first day because they knew where to look for friends their own ages and seeing them all hugging and exchanging email addresses on the last day so they can be pen pals. In addition to see the moms and dads wanting to sign on for another rally right away because they had such a good time makes me feel like I did a good job bringing everyone together. 
I hope you will enjoy the recipes that were shared at the rally. Just accept it as my gift to you.

Darlene

I really want to express my gratitude to all of the people who helped to make this event a success. Todd (Wingnut) was the one to suggest providing dinner for all of you guys on Fri night. I probably would have just done a cocktail time like we did in VA Beach, but it was his thoughtfulness that helped to provide dinner. He and Lois were responsible for the yummy turkey salad.
Hokie and his wife provided the ice for the lemonade and tea
Outbacknjack bought the luncheon meats
Fire44 bought all the bread
Webeopelas brought the PB&J selections

If I forgot anyone, forgive me please.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

You will be happy to know that Matt (our ten year-old) is healing wonderfully after his run-in with the passing golf cart. I credit that to Dawn and her caring and professional tending to Matt's wounds (and his bruised ego). Thank you again, Dawn & Gary!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

No problem at all!!!

And remind him that "Chicks dig scars!!!!!"

Gary


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just a quick note to check your credit card for double charges from the campground. They had some sort of glitch and everybody was double billed. I mean, campsite, waterslide, whatever, it was double billed. They are aware and are fixing the problem and refunding the cards, but be sure to look for it.

(Ellen is a fanatic book keeper and checks our accounts online frequently.)

Phil

Oh BTW that was one heck of a fire Gary built. You almost couldn't see the firestarter log hidden in the middle


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

glad everyone made it back, and it sounds like a good time had by all!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I posted yesterday, but it doesn't seem to be here so I'm trying again.

We had a great time meeting new friends and seeing old friends. The rally was great. We are still here in Luray (having our own little rally -- not as much fun though without our buddies).

Thank you, Darlene, for all your excellent efforts. The meet and greet was awesome and very generous of you. The booklet was an excellent idea. We have made notes! Darlene, you are quite the wagon leader!

We'll post pictures when we get back. We're heading out tomorrow to Pennsylvania and then home on Friday.

Take care!

Lisa
(Mrs. DMBCFD)


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Phil;
thanks for the info about the double billing---I will watch out for it
-sparky---/ richard


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Just a quick note to check your credit card for double charges from the campground. They had some sort of glitch and everybody was double billed. I mean, campsite, waterslide, whatever, it was double billed. They are aware and are fixing the problem and refunding the cards, but be sure to look for it.
> 
> (Ellen is a fanatic book keeper and checks our accounts online frequently.)
> 
> ...


Yep!

I was double billed also. Only $23 but i'll keep a look out for the credit.
Thanks for the heads up Phil!!

Mike


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello, I just wanted to also thanks Darlene for all her hard work. WE had a blast in Luray. The caverns were great,, The tube ride relaxing, but never ending,, riding skyline drive on our motorcycles was highlight of our 5 days(well, right after the potluck dinner of course). It was a beautiful area. The booklet and sign was really cool. It was great meeting everyone. thanks again. We are looking forward to the pig roast..


----------

